# Setting up a new tank?



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Henry is currently in a 1 gal, unheated/unfiltered tank (I know.. poor guy :-(), but my mother purchased him a new 2.5 gal minibow, mini heater, and a Red Sea Deco Art Nano filter for Christmas. As I have never had a filtered tank before (Henry is my first fishie), I am not quite sure how exactly to set things up. I've read a bit about cycling, but it's still somewhat confusing. Can anyone give me any advice on how to set up his tank/filter, and how long should I wait before moving him to his new home?? I'm home for break right now, and will be heading back to campus in 2 weeks. Should I just wait until then to get things started?? ANY advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

A tank that small may not actually cycle. I managed to cycle my five gallons but I'm not sure about a 2.5. Even if it doesn't cycle the added space will mean less water changes for you and I'm sure your fish will love it! It may be easier to set up the new tank when you get back to school, for now you could maybe use the heater in the 1 gallon as long as it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks! So how long should I wait after setting up his new tank/filter before I transfer him?? If it won't cycle I'm assuming not too long... Just a few days to make sure everything works properly?


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

yep, if you're not going to try and cycle it then I would just float him in the new tank in a bag of his old tank water to let him adjust to the temp of the new tank. Then add a little bit of your new tank water to the bag every half hour or so untill its almost full and then you can release him. When I acclimate mine it usually takes around 2 hours.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A 2.5 should cycle. My 3 gallon cycled and I know people who have cycled 2.5s as well. If you put the fish in there eventually the tank will cycle. Even 1 gallon containers go through a small form of cycling.

Personally I do fish in cycles... they seem easier to me especially because I have space constraints (also a college student) and having two containers is a hassel. But others feel it is dangerous for the fish (I never had a single problem).

I definitely wouldn't put the tank together until you get back to school.. just more work when you move it.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you should be proud of yourself for setting your betta up so nicely. I'm also a college betta keeper and I see so many other people in the dorms who keep their bettas in containers hardly bigger than the ones they're sold in.

I'm sort of dreading moving both my 10 gallon and my 5 gallon though when break ends. >_<


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

It's cool to see how many college students are on here! I am also a student, I hate having to move my tanks back and forth but I love having my fish at school. I recently got two 2 gallons with heaters so I don't have to move my ten gallon back and forth.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

It is truly wonderful to have my fishies at school with me. I didn't realize just how much I appreciated having them there until I went for two weeks without them. (I brought them home over Thanksgiving and left them there until winter break to minimize stress.)


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a college student, too =). Yeah my school was giving out those Marina half gallon tanks (Marina seems to make A LOT of "Betta Bowls/Tanks" that I personally wouldn't even let a tadpole live in) and coupons for free bettas from the local pet store. It irked me that they were pretty much just handing out bettas to people, especially because a majority of people think it's perfectly acceptable to have a betta in a tiny container that they rarely clean.. I did quite a bit of research on caring for bettas before I got Henry, and I only kept him in the 1/2 gallon until I could get a bigger tank. Granted, it was only a 1 gal, but it was better than what he had before and he was so much happier. And now, once I get back to my dorm, he will have even more room to swim around in =)

And I agree; having a betta at school is AMAZING! It's so relaxing just to sit and watch him swim around, and he's so quirky as well, so I'm pretty much never bored. I babysat my friend's betta for a weekend, and it's amazing how distinct their personalities are!

1fish2fish: If I try to cycle it, is there anything special/different I should do? Or if I just put him in there will it cycle on it's own? And if it does will the levels of ammonia raise too high for him to be able to handle, considering the tank size?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are two ways to cycle.. fish out, which I don't like... and fish in, which I always recommend.

Here is how you do a fish in cycle SAFELY.

1) Buy a test kit (liquid kind).. API makes a good master kit from Petsmart with like 700 tests in it so its worth its cost.
2) Set up your tank completely with all your gravel, decorations, filter, heater, etc.
3) De-chlorinate your water (I use seachem prime which is also a really good value bc it is so concentrated you only need a drop)

Now you are ready. Once everything is up and running you test your water EVERYDAY. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates. If you see any readings of ammonia or nitrites over 0.00ppm do a 20% pwc.

The first thing that will happen (after a little time) is you will see a spike in the ammonia (for instance my 3 gallon went from 0.25ppm Ammonia one day to 1.00ppm the next). Then you will see a similar spike in the Nitrites. This means that the bacteria that eat the ammonia are colonized and are producing the nitrites. Soon after you will start getting readings of Nitrates.

Once you are getting readings of 0ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrites, and 5-20ppm Nitrates for a week straight you are cycled.

This method should be perfectly safe for your fish as long as you do water changes every time you get a reading of ammonia or nitrites.. just so he doesn't have to live in the bad stuff. It can take a while (but so does fish out cycling). My 3 gallon only took a little over two weeks to cycle but I have a high bioload of 1 betta and 1 mystery snail that helped it along. The sometimes daily pwcs can get annoying but believe me its worth it in the end.

Having tankmates can speed up your cycle as they produce more ammonia but don't get a tank mat unless you really want one.

Once you are cycled you will only have to do 2 50% water changes a week (and if you miss one every now and then... I know i did around finals LOL... its ok). Vacuum the substrate during one of the water changes.

Getting a siphon or gravel vacuum REALLY helps bc it makes it so much easier to do little water changes without disrupting the fish. Also having a "fish only" bucket is a necessity.


Wow.. ok that was long.. I don't think I left anything out but if you have any more questions feel free to ask


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Well said 1fish2fish! FYI I found a master test kit (the liquid kind) at walmart for around $15, about half the price of petsmarts, I hate the way walmart treats their fish but I'm a poor college student


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You gotta do what you gotta do. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

bettababe... thanks for the tip. I'll have to look for those at my walmart, I'll be needing a new test kit soon.

I hate the walmart fish treatment also but like you said broke college students don't have many options.


Oh and to the OP... I forgot to stress .. when you get your test kit make sure its the liquid dropper kind (my roommate calls it a chemistry set and it does kind look like one lol). If you get the strips its really just a waste of money because they are not accurate at all. On a similar note... I don't remember if you said you have a thermometer for your tank but you will need one... the best ones are the in-tank glass ones (really cheap at walmart or petsmart)... the stick on ones not so much. Another good tip is to have a digital kitchen thermometer on hand for quick temp testing (but not necessary).


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll have to go to Walmart soon and look for that kit. I did have the strips, but no matter what water I tested (I tried it from various sources), the results were almost always the same, so I really need a new/different one. I do have a liquid ammonia test kit, and that seems to work pretty well. And I have a digital thermometer that I got from Petco.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow! 0.o I had no idea that a 3 gal could be cycled! 0.0; Well I don't think I'll be able to get a betta until some time in febuary anyway. I REALLY want one now but my college is like 6 or so hours away and my next set of classes are going to actually take some focus so I'll have to have a month to myself to get acclimated! XD Everyone on this thread is REALLY knowledgeable! I'm really glad I came across it! =] Oh! and although you probably already got it I'm a poor college student too! XD =]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

yup.. any tank will cycle. The reason people say that 1 gallons and lower won't cycle is if you are practicing proper husbandry (ie doing the daily necessary water changes required for that small a tank) it will make it impossible for a cycle to work.

When you have tanks that a bigger and thus require less frequent water changes it makes it easier for the cycle to take place.

If you were to let a 1 gallon tank sit and only do small partial water changes it would in fact cycle. The problem is that with the small amount of water and concentrations of ammonia and nitrite would probably kill your fish because its just too small (not enough oxygen etc in the water to support a fish and still be cycled)... if that makes any sense.

But even if you do the proper water changes on a one gallon.. over a LONG period of time the bacteria will develop somewhat... just not enough to reduce the frequency of water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for explaining that 1fish2fish. I had always heard that a small tank won't cycle but now I know that it CAN work.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh good.. I was afraid I made no sense :-/. I try to explain it as best I can... I've had to learn a lot so I don't have to keep being dumped on when I say I keep a fish in a 1 gallon tank... yes its not ideal.. but it won't kill your fish if you keep up with proper husbandry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been dumped on too, for keeping mine in gallon containers.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah it seems to be a favorite pastime for betta "enthusiasts" LOL. I don't understand it though because breeders keep their fry in small containers... I've heard it helps their fins grow better. But for Joe-schmoe who has to save to upgrade to a bigger tank its unacceptable.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with keeping them in gallon containers as long as their water is kept clean. I do believe the bgger tanks are best but that they can do alright in smaller containers as long as the water changes are kept up with.


----------



## KristiLee (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, I've had Henry in a 1 gal for quite sometime (If you can consider 2 months "quite sometime" =P), and he's doing just fine. The main reason I'm upgrading is so I can use a heater; I live in MN, and I really don't feel comfortable letting him live in an unheated tank in the winter, especially in a dorm room. 

Plus, on almost every site I've been to, they say that the recommended minimum tank size is 2 gal, but that many people do perfectly fine with a 1 gal; it all depends on the dedication of the fishie mommy/daddy (as I like to refer to fish owners.)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The bigger they are, the easier they are to keep clean. I had a betta in a 4 gallon uncycled tank and it was a pain in the neck to keep clean. All of mine are in 1 gallons, 2 gallons and 2.5 gallons.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah thats really the main reason (from an owners stand point) to upgrade.. the bigger the tank the less frequent your water changes.. leaving you more time to just enjoy your fish babies


----------

